# rm zu avi oder mpg - Tinra



## Dominion (12. August 2003)

Hi,

Ich versuche grad mit Tinra ein paar .rm dateien zu avi dateien umzuwandeln, scheint auch soweit zu klappen, nur leider hab ich bei den videos dann immer nur ton und kein bild, das is irgendwie störend  Das passiert egal welche einstellungen ich vornehme, hat da schon ma jemand erfahrungen mit ?!


----------

